# "Safari can't open the page"



## gkannon77 (Jun 18, 2008)

Safari can’t open the page “http://www._____________”. The error is: “unknown error” (kCFErrorDomainWinSock:10054) Please choose Help > Report Bugs to Apple, note the error number, and describe what you did before you saw this message.

Short of reporting this to apple, what is going on here?
There seems to be a $h1+ load of pages that dont work or load with safari, but other than that i really would like to keep using it.
It runs abit faster than chrome and uses less ram (i only assume this from processes use).

So any ideas?
I searched here and on the web but came up with old posts that recomended numerous fixes.

Has one stood out as the predominant issue, of which I should look into first?
Thanks in advance folks,

-G7


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Even though you run a windows box, I am going to move this thread to the Mac forum. The folks there will be able to help you better there.

Cheers!


----------



## gkannon77 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey thanks replying.
Still having the issue so I look forward to hearing their take on the prob.

-G7


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm afraid we can't help, as you are running Windows. If Safari isn't able to load a page, then there is something wrong with how networking in Windows is set up. And Googling the error confirms it for me, as all solutions I have seen have to do with corrupt host files, network drivers, or security software configured incorrectly.

One page with some help.


----------



## gkannon77 (Jun 18, 2008)

could it be peerblock?


-G7


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

From what Wiki says about it, I would have to say it is a very strong possibility. Can you turn it off and then try? If you don't have the permissions to turn it off, then ask the one that does, as trying to help you at that point would be against forum rules as it would be trying to get around a security setup.


----------



## gkannon77 (Jun 18, 2008)

ill fiddle with it until i can figure it out. thanks for the help. u can close if needed.

-G7


----------

